# G.Skill Trident Z RGB Fehlerhaft bei Start



## razor144 (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000  für meinen neuen Rechner bestellt.
Die laufen in Kombination mit dem Asus ROG Z390 Maximus Hero XI, Windows 10 64 bit und Asus Sync 1.07.60.

Rechner ist komplett neu, frisches Betriebssystem, bin also gerade am einrichten und testen der RGB Funktion. In Asus Sync soll ja G.Skill Trident RGB Control eingebaut sein?

Leider fallen die Ram Riegel nach jeden Herunterfahren und Start in den Default Modus(Regenbogen Farben), die restliche Beleuchtung des PC's bleibt in den eingestellten Farben/Einstellungen, bis ich in das OS starte und nochmal 20s warte, dann werden die Ram Riegel wieder mit den richtigen Farben angezeigt. Problem bei der Sache ist es werden später mehrere OS auf dem Rechner laufen und nicht in jedem OS sollen bzw können diese Einstellungen hinterlegt werden und ich habe auch keine Lust als 1. immer in ein bestimmtes OS zu fahren um es dann in ein anderes zu starten. Zumal dies auch ein Ausstellungsstück werden soll.

Bringt die Installation der hauseigenen G.Skill Software andere Ergebnisse?
Könnte man mit der Aura Sync SDK bessere Erfolge erzielen?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit in einer CONFIG z.b. SSDT oder DSDT Datei den Ram Riegel andere Default Einstellungen für RGB mitzugeben reicht komplett einfarbig? Sozusagen die Grundeinstellung Rainbow zu überschreiben?

Leider habe ich bisher erfolglos nach einer Dokumentation gesucht die erklärt wieder die RGB's in den RAM Modulen angesprochen werden. Gibt es so etwas? 

Ich wäre über eine Rückmeldung dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juni 2019)

Du kannst es entweder mit der Software regeln oder auch im bios.


----------



## razor144 (7. Juni 2019)

Leider gibt es bei der aktuellen Asus Bios Version 1005 nur Einstellungsmöglichkeit hinsichtlich AUS/AN/StealthMode/AsusAura(ON/OFF). Außerdem wurde das schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, aber dann wieder zurückgezogen da es keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt im Bios, außer den oben erwähnten. Leider kann ich wegen der CPU maximal auf 903 zurück -> In dieser Version gibt es auch nicht mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Wie in meinem Post geschrieben, steuer ich es gerade mit der Asus Software Sync 1.07.60 -> die führt zu meinem Problem. Oder meinst  du eine andere Software?

Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit in einer CONFIG z.b. SSDT oder DSDT Datei den Ram Riegel andere Default Einstellungen für RGB mitzugeben reicht komplett einfarbig? Sozusagen die Grundeinstellung Rainbow zu überschreiben?


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Juni 2019)

Habe das gleiche Problem.Sobald die Asus Software startet mit Win geht es und die Farbe ist syncron,aber beim Neustart wechseln dann wieder die Farben beim Ram und nur dort.Der Rest wird gespeichert.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob das ohne Software mit der Gskill Beleuchtung überhaupt geht.Ist ja eigl. Asus Aura kompatibel.
@ razor144
Hat das bei dir denn schonmal funktioniert mit einer anderen Bios Version?


----------



## Cody_GSK (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo

Die Beleuchtungseinstellungen werden nicht in Hardware gespeichert und ausschließlich durch die jeweils verwendete Software gesteuert. Der Funktionsumfang von Trident Z RGB Control ist in ASUS Aura integriert, daher wird die G.SKILL Software auf ASUS Mainboards nicht benötigt. Andere Betriebssysteme werden für die Beleuchtungssteuerung bis auf weiteres nicht unterstützt.

Grundsätzlich sollte die konfigurierten Einstellungen für die Beleuchtung beim Windows Start oder wenn das System aus dem Ruhezustand zurückkehrt automatisch wieder angewendet werden, sobald der entsprechende Hintergrunddienst gestartet wird. Ich habe dies auch noch mal mit der aktuellen Version 1.07.60 von Aura verifiziert (ASUS ROG Maximus XI Gene).

Wenn die Kommunikation zwischen Trident Z RGB Control / Aura und den Modulen blockiert wird, ist in den meisten Fällen eine andere installierte Software dafür verantwortlich, welche den Zugriff auf den SMBus nicht frei gibt oder diese beeinträchtigt. Neben den auf der Downloadseite von Trident Z RGB Control angegebenen Programmen, zählen dazu auch weitere LED oder System Monitorung Apps. Bitte deinstallieren Sie die in Frage kommenden Anwendungen testweise, um zu prüfen ob dadurch die normale Funktion der Beleuchtungssteuerung wiederhergestellt wird.

Auch einige aktuelle Spiele wie Black Ops 4 enthalten Komponenten zur Beleuchtungssteuerung und nicht immer lässt sich die integrierte Steuerung einzeln deaktivieren/deinstallieren. 

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (28. Juli 2019)

Also ich finds einen Witz das keine der beiden Softwareapplikationen mehr unter Windows 10 Vers. 1903 funktioniert wegen dem Smartscreen Filter...habe 300€ für Ram ausgegeben der auch nicht anders aussieht als ohne LEDs...

Wann wird das endlich gefixt das man die Software wieder nutzen kann wie es sein sollte @Cody_GSK ?


----------



## Cody_GSK (1. August 2019)

Hallo iVeDAkiLLa

Die alten Software-Versionen stehen nicht mehr zum Download zur Verfügung, da das Sicherheitszertifikat einiger darin enthaltener Komponenten von ASUS Aura nicht mehr gültig ist.

Bitte verwende statt dessen die aktuelle Version, welche hier zum Download angeboten wird:

Download-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Diese Software kann wie angegeben sowohl für die Trident Z RGB, als auch für die Royal und Neo Modelle verwendet werden.

Die Vorgängerversionen bitte vor der Installation deinstallieren.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (3. August 2019)

Also kapieren muss man das nicht oder? Das hat erst wieder geklappt als ich den Rechner komplett stromlos gemacht habe, bzw. ab da gings wieder ^^

Aus- einschalten im Bios von SPD Write brachte gar nix, nachdem stromlos machen stand es sogar auf "OFF" und auf einmal gingen im Post schon die LEDs beim Ram an


----------

